# 14" + overnight in EUP (pics)



## theredmission (Sep 28, 2005)

Man you guys are making me jealous with all this sleddin' talk. Here I am stuck in the 'burbs waiting for snow since the freak snow we had down here in Oct. only to read this. How frustrating!


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

I dont mean to kidnapp your thread but do you 2 have any idea about any snow conditions up there?


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Not looking good yet. We have maybe 4 inches in town. There's a few more on the outskirks, but still pretty slim.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

It certainly could be better, but we're getting there. One can ride, but there may be protrusions (logs, rocks, etc.) on the trails.

There is more snow out this way than in the Soo. Paradise is said to have a little more yet.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Lake Effect Snow Showers Are Expected To Become Heavy At Times Late Thursday Night And Continue Through Early Saturday Morning Across Portions Of Northwest Lower And Eastern Upper Michigan. A Total Snowfall Accumulation Of Between 6 And 12 Inches Is Possible By Early Saturday Morning.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

HunterHads said:


> Lake Effect Snow Showers Are Expected To Become Heavy At Times Late Thursday Night And Continue Through Early Saturday Morning Across Portions Of Northwest Lower And Eastern Upper Michigan. A Total Snowfall Accumulation Of Between 6 And 12 Inches Is Possible By Early Saturday Morning.


:coolgleam :coolgleam :coolgleam :coolgleam :coolgleam 
:bouncy: :bouncy: :bouncy: :bouncy: :bouncy:


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

:lol:


----------

